

Steve Jobs Action Figure (with iPhone and Talk Balloons) - yaxdotcom
http://micgadget.com/9634/phenomenal-steve-jobs-figure-hands-on/

======
jonhendry
There should be an alternate version where he's pointing at something (such as
what you're working on) and the speech bubble says "This is shit"

------
m3mb3r
Hmm, by the way, he's not supposed to hold the phone that way.

~~~
yaxdotcom
Irony in action. Wonder if it's intentional.

